# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  1st ASIA GROW OUT EVENT 2009

## cantonguy

Ada undangan dari teman2 dari forum koi negara tetangga : Malaysia .
Grow out akan ditempatkan di kolam Max Koi Farm- Singapur. 

Mrk bakal adakan grow out event utk Matsunosuke sanke yg terkenal dengan bloodline terbaru dgn ciri khas "atarashi sumi" yaitu : sumi yg super black & juga tepi-nya sumi bakal berbentuk satu sisik penuh (kiwa maruzome) .
Kiwa maruzome selama ini hanya terdapat pada pattern merah aja.

Utk harga , aturan & foto sementara belum di-update .
Utk keterangan lain bisa lihat di : http://www.koi.com.my/cgi-bin/koiforum/ ... ead#unread .

Kalo ada yg berminat , mungkin pengiriman ikan dari Singapura ke Indonesia bisa bareng2 . 

Salam,
Riwin

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Semua masih digodok dan dikembangkan spy bisa dapat ikan cukup bagus dengan harga murah. Dan statusnya sudah ditingkatkan jadi the 1st Asia Matsunosuke GrowOut Event. Jenis ikan juga lagi dibicarakan antara sanke dan atau showa dan atau shiro. Jadi bisa saja ketiga jenis ikan boleh dipilih dan kita gak harus beli semua ikan, pilih sanke aja boleehhhh....mau showa silakannnn...seneng hitam putih ya shiro lah yaaaa   ::

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> yuk mari
> 
> co-pilot bagian bobo pas pesawat mau kandas baru dibangunin kan?


hahaha...itu mah bos kali   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

itu selama berapa bulan pak? 
kalau udah all in aku ikuttttttttt. yg kurang mungkin pengangkutan aja ya?

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> om om. nantinya GO ini apa gak terjadi seperti GO sebelumnya? viewtopic.php?f=9&t=606&start=480





> Mantaff nih klo om Handy sudah turun tangan, pasukan lama gak pada ikutan nih? Masih trauma dengan masalah shipment? Hahahaha


ya karena berdasarkan pengalaman itulah, makanya hal ini sedang dibicarakan supaya tidak terjadi lagi hal-hal yang tidak diinginkan. Apalagi statusnya sudah dirubah menjadi 1st ASIA grow out event dan yang turun tangan menggodok hal-hal ini pemain2 senior disana dan hobbyist kelas dunia. Jadi harapannya semua akan berjalan aman teratur. Saya diminta utk koordinir di sini dan saya bersedia agar dunia perkoian kita juga tambah maju dan tidak ketinggalan dengan sodara-sodara kita disana.

Dulu saya, om Karom, Ajik, Riwin, dan sebagian besar anggota disini pernah mengalami juga ketidaknyamanan handling, dan berdasarkan pengalaman2 itulah kita akan bicarakan apa yang menjadi kendala. Kita belajar dari kesalahan. Utk hal-hal yang tidak menyenangkan tentunya saya akan kasih info ke mereka agar dipertimbangkan. Dan jika tidak diakomodir atau mereka tidak mau tahu, ya kontingen Indonesia batal ikut alias walk out  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> tetap GO pak. kan rencana di keep di malaysia dan singapore. minta tambah 1 lagi di indo.
> jadi ada 3 tempat utk keep grow.
> biar gak kejadian seperti yg lalu pak.


diambil malaysia sama singapore karena keduanya relatif dekat. Ya kita juga tetangga sih, tapi ngojeknya jauuuhhhhh   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

perkembangan nya bagaimana ?
jadi gak GO ini?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Kabar terakhir mengenai event 1st Asia Matsunosuke GO Event 2009 ini!!!

GO kali ini kelihatannya diputuskan diselenggarakan di Max Koi Farm di Singapura dan ketentuan2 umumnya sebagai berikut :
1.	Koi yang dipilih adalah dari Matsunosuke dengan karakter atarashi sumi. Varitiesnya adalah showa dan sanke. Jenis kelamin campur. Peserta boleh memilih salah satu atau keduanya dan jumlah ikan yang dipilih bebas. Mau 1 boleh, mau 2 oke, dst.  :P Dan mudah2an yang dipilih cewek ya ikannya   ::  
2.	Harga koi adalah S$ 280 (Singapore Dollar) utk showa ataupun sanke. Harga sudah termasuk biaya kirim dan handling dari Jepang ke Singapura.
3.	Masa GO adalah 6 bulan dan koi yg dipilih akan dipelihara pada kolam sebesar 200 ton di Max Koi Farm dan akan diberikan makanan FD FOOD yang merupakan salah satu makanan koi yang notabene bagus (baca : mahal   ::  ) yang dimungkinkan berkat lobi dari penghobi kelas kakap di Singapura.
4.	Salah seorang penghobi senior dan kelas atas di Singapura akan mencoba memasang video webcam, sehingga peserta dapat melihat ikan koi yang dilombakan darimana saja, dari kantor, dari tempat tidur, waktu bête sama pacar/istri, waktu sedih, waktu wakuncar, dst  :P 
5.	Setelah masa GO berakhir, kita akan koordinir untuk dibawa pulang ke Indonesia yaitu Jakarta. Untuk peserta dari luar Jakarta, kita akan koordinir pengirimannya secara kolektif (untuk memangkas biaya) pada hari yang sama atau kalau tidak dimungkinkan besoknya selama secara visual kondisi ikan baik/sehat. Jika tidak bisa dikirim pada hari yang sama, ikan koi akan kita taruh pada vat dengan air gunung dan aerasi yang cukup, dan besoknya akan di packing lagi dan diberangkatkan sesuai dengan jadwal pesawat. Untuk daerah yang gak ada pesawat, ya koi nya di sumbangkan atau dijual aja kali yaaa kalo ada yg mau  :P 
6.     Pembayaran akan kita koordinir lagi nanti, tapi sementara ini Max Koi Farm memberikan fasilitas pembayaran dengan kartu kredit, cukup dengan menyebutkan nomor kartu dan CVC (security code). Cara kedua mungkin kita koordinir pada satu rekening dan kemudian akan kita kumpulkan dan kita kirimkan bersama-sama.

Untuk tujuan pendataan awal peserta, tolong tulis nama lengkap dan dilengkapi dengan jumlah dan jenis koi yang dipilih.

Sementara ini dulu yang bisa saya sampaikan.

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by Teddy
> 
> bro handy, boleh tahu kira2 brp biaya perawatan selama 6 bulan itu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itu dah include om


beneran tuh dah include keeping 6bln...brarti cmn tambah lg biaya kirim nantinya ke indo ya???

he'e trus gimana tuh cara pilihnya apa uda ada foto individual ikan...thx

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agung_pribadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## startime

loh pilih ikannya dmana ?

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> ...


iya pak. harganya sesuai yang tertera di forum seberang itu S$ 280. Kita tidak rupiahkan, jadi bayar seharga itu. Kalo confirmed mohon diupdate di list atas ya   ::

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> kan bisa aja golput alias random hahaha gak makusku klo uda ada foto kan bisa aja mau nambah lg mau coba showanya skalian gitu om...
> 
> OK sip muga2 kali ini berjalan dgn lancar n smua ikan jadi tambah bagus n manteb2


kalo mau tambah beli, biasa setelah semua selesai memilih dan masih ada ikan sisa, boleh dipilih dah. Tapi kalo memang dari sekarang mau jumlah tertentu, silakan saja. Ada yg langsung 2 ekor masing2 jenis. Ada yg bilang 6 ekor...kalo om mario, boleh borong neh...30 ekor   ::

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## HEROES

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> ikut om Handy...  
> 
> Daftar Peserta Kontingen Indonesia untuk 1st Asia Matsunosuke GO Event 2009
> 1. Handy Yusran - Monscine ------------ 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
> 2. Riwin Homan - Cantonguy ------------ 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
> 3. Triyuga S - Tsa --------------------- 1 Showa : confirmed
> 4. Rony Andry - Ronyandry ------------- 1 Showa : confirmed
> 5. Agung Pribadi ------------------------------- 1 Sanke : confirmed
> 6. Ajik --------------------------------------- 1 Sanke
> ...


enlisted already!!!  ::

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Bisa Free Ongkos Kirim Dong....
> Usaha... Usaha.... 
> 
> 
> bisa...kita lepas aja ikannya di laut biar berenang sendiri ke jakarta


karena kena garam jadi samapi indonesia langsung aman masuk kolam nggak perlu karantina   ::   ::   ::

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

widih hadiahnya bikin ngiler ya :P  :P  :P bisa gak sanke nya ntar dituker ma hadiahnya aja  ::   ::   ::

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Update lagi utk tambahan sponsor :

- Salah satu member ZNA Malaysia - Bp. Mohan Gandhi menyumbang 1 ekor Kohaku Nidan hasil breeding dia sendiri . Ikan ini memiliki predikat juara 2 Gosanke 30bu Malaysia Mini Koi Show pada Desember 2008 . Umur tosai , menurut dia grow paling besar di antara hasil breedingan-nya.
Hadiah ini utk salah satu pemenang dari jenis showa.

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koifishlover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

> Originally Posted by budidjo
> 
> pak ikutan , 1 sanke - confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jenny - cheung

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## startime

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## startime

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## startime

> Cara pembayaran :
> 1. Bisa transfer bank pembayaran langsung ke rekening MAX KOI di Singapura (biaya transfer bank & biaya pemotongan dana saat sampai di penerima -> ditanggung masing2)
> 
> 2. credit card via telp ato email -> di-informasi-kan masing2 secara langsung ke Max Koi (butuh 12 angka di bagian depan kartu.. dan 3 huruf/angka terakhir di bagian belakang kartu , nama yg tertera di kartu & expiry date) .  
> PS: Mungkin ada saran2 lain...



saya nunggu ditagih aja deh

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## becak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

om moderator ijin ikut 1 sanke boleh? biar mario smg ada temannya   ::

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Daftar Peserta Kontingen Indonesia untuk 1st Asia Matsunosuke GO Event 2009

1. Handy Yusran - Monscine ------------ 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
2. Riwin Homan - Cantonguy ------------ 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
3. Triyuga S - Tsa --------------------- 1 Showa : confirmed
4. Rony Andry - Ronyandry ------------- 1 Showa : confirmed
5. Agung Pribadi -------------------------------- 1 Sanke : confirmed
6. Ajik ----------------------------------------- 1 Sanke: confirmed
7. William Pantoni --------------------- 1 Showa
8. Hadi Irawan - Irwhadi ---------------- 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
9. Reynaldo "Dodo" Vidella -------------- 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : Confirmed
10. Wiwie Santoso - Koisan ------------- 1 showa
11. Mario bernardus - mario85 ----------------------1 sanke
12. Budidjo -------------------------------------- 1 sanke : confirmed
13. Jenny - Cheung ---------------------1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
14. Handrik - heroes ----------------------------- 2 sanke : confirmed
15. Anggit Safiro ---------------------- 1 showa dan 1 sanke : confirmed
16. Eko Prasetyo - kodok.ngorek--------- 1 showa dan 1 sanke : confirmed
17. YudiHP -------------------------------------- 1 Sanke : confirmed
18. Achmad Makassar------------------ 1 showa dan 1 Sanke : Confirmed
19. Ronny Samarinda (Koi Lovers)---------1 showa dan 1 sanke :confirmed
20. Hendry ong - wang -----------------1 showa : confirmed
21. koifishlover-julius------------------------------1 sanke : confirmed
22. hadi SE - Medan ---------------------1 Showa & 2 Sanke : confirmed
23. startime - Nurdi ------------------------------- 2 sanke
24. Andri - asantoso------------------------------- 1 sanke
25. Hasan / Odil Kokoy -------------------- 1 showa
26. Ferry Sby - sferryirawan ---------------- 1 sanke
27. Rudyanto - koilvr ----------------------1 showa & 1 sanke
28. Andy Djojo Budiman - becak --------------------- 1 sanke
29. Maris Widjaja (lewat Handy) -----------------------1 sanke
30. Rendy Ekarantio (lewat Handy) ----------- 1 showa & 1 sanke
31. Joy (lewat Handy) ---------------------- 1 showa
32. Hasan (lewat Handy) --------------------1 showa & 1 sanke
33. Andy Sutanto (lewat Handy)---------------1 showa & 1 sanke
34. Vivi (lewat Handy) -----------------------1 showa & 1 sanke
35. Angka (lewat Ferry Sby) --------------------------- 1 sanke
36. Hery Restu (lewat Ferry Sby) -------------- 1 showa
37. Budi (lewat Ferry Sby) -------------------- 1 showa
38. Rudy Chandra (lewat irwhadi)--------------1 showa & 1 sanke Confirmed
39. doddy-------------------------------------------1sanke
40. Andy Widjaja (lewat Handy) ----------------1 showa & 1 sanke Confirmed

TOTAL = 26 SHOWA dan 34 SANKE --> TOLONG DIUPDATE YA WAKTU DAFTAR!!!

----------


## mase2001

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seizetheday2610

Bro Monscine,
saya ikutan juga ya, 1 ekor showa, confirmed.

1. Handy Yusran - Monscine ------------ 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
2. Riwin Homan - Cantonguy ------------ 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
3. Triyuga S - Tsa --------------------- 1 Showa : confirmed
4. Rony Andry - Ronyandry ------------- 1 Showa : confirmed
5. Agung Pribadi -------------------------------- 1 Sanke : confirmed
6. Ajik ----------------------------------------- 1 Sanke: confirmed
7. William Pantoni --------------------- 1 Showa
8. Hadi Irawan - Irwhadi ---------------- 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
9. Reynaldo "Dodo" Vidella -------------- 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : Confirmed
10. Wiwie Santoso - Koisan ------------- 1 showa
11. Mario bernardus - mario85 ----------------------1 sanke
12. Budidjo -------------------------------------- 1 sanke : confirmed
13. Jenny - Cheung ---------------------1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
14. Handrik - heroes ----------------------------- 2 sanke : confirmed
15. Anggit Safiro ---------------------- 1 showa dan 1 sanke : confirmed
16. Eko Prasetyo - kodok.ngorek--------- 1 showa dan 1 sanke : confirmed
17. YudiHP -------------------------------------- 1 Sanke : confirmed
18. Achmad Makassar------------------ 1 showa dan 1 Sanke : Confirmed
19. Ronny Samarinda (Koi Lovers)---------1 showa dan 1 sanke :confirmed
20. Hendry ong - wang -----------------1 showa : confirmed
21. koifishlover-julius------------------------------1 sanke : confirmed
22. hadi SE - Medan ---------------------1 Showa & 2 Sanke : confirmed
23. startime - Nurdi ------------------------------- 2 sanke
24. Andri - asantoso------------------------------- 1 sanke
25. Hasan / Odil Kokoy -------------------- 1 showa
26. Ferry Sby - sferryirawan ---------------- 1 sanke
27. Rudyanto - koilvr ----------------------1 showa & 1 sanke
28. Andy Djojo Budiman - becak --------------------- 1 sanke
29. Maris Widjaja (lewat Handy) -----------------------1 sanke
30. Rendy Ekarantio (lewat Handy) ----------- 1 showa & 1 sanke
31. Joy (lewat Handy) ---------------------- 1 showa
32. Hasan (lewat Handy) --------------------1 showa & 1 sanke
33. Andy Sutanto (lewat Handy)---------------1 showa & 1 sanke
34. Vivi (lewat Handy) -----------------------1 showa & 1 sanke
35. Angka (lewat Ferry Sby) --------------------------- 1 sanke
36. Hery Restu (lewat Ferry Sby) -------------- 1 showa
37. Budi (lewat Ferry Sby) -------------------- 1 showa
38. Rudy Chandra (lewat irwhadi)--------------1 showa & 1 sanke Confirmed
39. doddy-------------------------------------------1sanke
40. Andy Widjaja (lewat Handy) ----------------1 showa & 1 sanke Confirmed
41. Tommy Hardiansyah - mase2001--------------------1 sanke Confirmed
42. Robby Iwan (lewat Handy) -----------------1 showa & 1 sanke Confirmed
43. Karomul Wachid (lewat Handy) ---------------------- 2 sanke Confirmed
44. Rbastian (seizetheday2610)------------------1 Showa confirmed.

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kete

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## HEROES

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> merah putih emang top


iya nih Dodo...ruarrrrr biasaaaaa   ::

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## becak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## HEROES

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Pak Handy dan pak Riwin, sedikit minta penjelasan untuk peserta yang belum ada tanda confirm di list yang tercantum apakah artinya belum terdaftar menjadi peserta event ini?. dan bagai mana untuk memastikan bahwa sudah terdaftar dalam event ini?
Atau saya salah pengertian harus di confirm dulu, kalau demikian Odil kokoy/Hasan 1 showa confirm. Thanks  ::   ::

----------


## becak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

moga moga menangggggggggggggggg 
masih sisa berapa abang?

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> Om om sekalian, kalau pesertanya mbludak membengkak sebanyak ini, apa kualitas ikan masih bisa dipertahankan rata2 ? Padahal untuk sekali pemijahan, yg kualitas lumayan gak banyak2 banget toh ? 
> 
> ngomong2 cara pilih ikannya ntar gmn ya, diundi dulu baru pilih ato gmn ?


Untuk memberikan pilihan lebih terbuka, biasanya jumlah ikan akan didatangkan lebih banyak daripada jumlah peserta sehingga walaupun dapat nomor urut buncit waktu memilih, masih mempunyai pilihan. Dan untuk kualitas ya kita menyesuaikanlah dengan harganya. Jangan  dengan  harga begitu minta yang high quality, tentunya gak mungkin. Tujuan utama lebih kepada pembelajaran tentang perkembangan sumi yang selalu menarik untuk diikuti.  :: 

Cara pemilihan kalau gak berubahj ya dengan diundi dan masing2 peserta sdh membuat daftar pilihan dari yg paling prioritas sampai pilihan terakhir. Ini sekalian untuk menjawab pertanyaan om datta

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhismg

Om, kalau masih ada, saya ikut showa 1

----------


## koiworks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhismg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhismg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhismg

1. Handy Yusran - Monscine ------------ 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
2. Riwin Homan - Cantonguy ------------ 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
3. Triyuga S - Tsa --------------------- 1 Showa : confirmed
4. Rony Andry - Ronyandry ------------- 1 Showa : confirmed
5. Agung Pribadi -------------------------------- 1 Sanke : confirmed
6. Ajik ----------------------------------------- 1 Sanke: confirmed
7. William Pantoni --------------------- 1 Showa
8. Hadi Irawan - Irwhadi ---------------- 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
9. Reynaldo "Dodo" Vidella -------------- 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : Confirmed
10. Wiwie Santoso - Koisan ------------- 1 showa
11. Mario bernardus - mario85 ----------------------1 sanke
12. Budidjo -------------------------------------- 1 sanke : confirmed
13. Jenny - Cheung ---------------------1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
14. Handrik - heroes --------------------2 Showa & 2 sanke : confirmed
15. Anggit Safiro ---------------------- 1 showa dan 1 sanke : confirmed
16. Eko Prasetyo - kodok.ngorek--------- 1 showa dan 1 sanke : confirmed
17. YudiHP -------------------------------------- 1 Sanke : confirmed
18. Achmad Makassar------------------ 1 showa dan 1 Sanke : Confirmed
19. Ronny Samarinda (Koi Lovers)---------1 showa dan 1 sanke :confirmed
20. Hendry ong - wang -----------------1 showa : confirmed
21. koifishlover-julius------------------------------1 sanke : confirmed
22. hadi SE - Medan ---------------------1 Showa & 2 Sanke : confirmed
23. startime - Nurdi ------------------------------- 2 sanke
24. Andri - asantoso------------------------------- 1 sanke
25. Hasan / Odil Kokoy -------------------- 1 showa
26. Ferry Sby - sferryirawan ---------------- 1 sanke
27. Rudyanto - koilvr ----------------------1 showa & 1 sanke
28. Andy Djojo Budiman - becak --------------------- 1 sanke
29. Maris Widjaja (lewat Handy) -----------------------1 sanke
30. Rendy Ekarantio (lewat Handy) ----------- 1 showa & 1 sanke
31. Joy (lewat Handy) ---------------------- 1 showa
32. Hasan (lewat Handy) --------------------1 showa & 1 sanke
33. Andy Sutanto (lewat Handy)---------------1 showa & 1 sanke
34. Vivi (lewat Handy) -----------------------1 showa & 1 sanke
35. Angka (lewat Ferry Sby) --------------------------- 1 sanke
36. Hery Restu (lewat Ferry Sby) -------------- 1 showa
37. Budi (lewat Ferry Sby) -------------------- 1 showa
38. Rudy Chandra (lewat irwhadi)--------------1 showa & 1 sanke Confirmed
39. doddy-------------------------------------------1sanke
40. Andy Widjaja (lewat Handy) ----------------1 showa & 1 sanke Confirmed
41. Tommy Hardiansyah - mase2001--------------------1 sanke Confirmed
42. Robby Iwan (lewat Handy) -----------------2 showa & 1 sanke Confirmed
43. Karomul Wachid (lewat Handy) ---------------------- 2 sanke Confirmed
44. Rbastian (seizetheday2610)------------------1 Showa confirmed.
45. Karta S ( Kete ) ------------------------------------1 Sanke
46. Alvin H. (Sugureta Koi) ------------------------------2 sanke Confirmed
47. Eddy Nitto.............................................  ...............1 showa
48. Abiserpong via WP................................................  ...............1 sanke
49. Datta Iradian...........................................  .............................1 sanke
50. Adeng Kuslan............................................  ...........................1 sanke
51. Hendra E. (lewat Abiserpong) ................................1 showa
52. Kuncoro Tanudirjo ( lwt Riwin ) ....................1 SHOWA .............. - confirmed
53. Andrimansyah Sby ( lwt Riwin ) ................... 1 SHOWA & 1 SANKE - confirmed
54. Irawan Sby (lwt Riwin)................................1 SHOWA & 1 SANKE - confirmed
55. Yudhi Budhitresno Semarang..........................1 showa & 1 sanke
Total = 35 showa dan 47 sanke

----------


## yudhismg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## startime

kapan mulainya ?
mana gambar ikannya ?

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

gak bisa baca boss
jelasin donk   ::

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## startime

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## startime

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koiworks

Tata cara dan aturan main sudah bisa dilihat di .......

http://www.koi.com.my/cgi-bin/koifor...llapsed;guest=

Sudah mulai pembayaran lho! Sampai kapan ya batas akhirnya? Mungkin sampai sebelum undian ikan.(Masih lama...!)

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

wah...ini kok jadinya pada mau nitip semua ya??   ::  Termasuk beberapa peserta yang sudah balas pm saya.
ya udah deh, demi kelancaran semua...saya akan koordinir utk pengiriman uangnya secara kolektif.

Saya buka 2 rekening untuk peserta yang ingin mengirimkan uangnya secara kolektif :

*Bank BCA Sunter Danau
A/C 419-1262080
an. Handy Yusran

Bank Mandiri cab. Jayapura
A/C 154-0004018838
an. Handy Yusran*

Mohon ditransfer sejumlah harga ikan yang dipilih dan pakailah *kurs jual di http://www.klikBCA.com* Dari harga kurs, tolong dilebihkan *Rp. 100* per dolar singapore nya untuk menjaga fluktuasi. Mohon di konfirmasi jika sudah melakukan pengiriman lewat PM atau ke no HP saya seperti tercantum di bawah.

Semua uang akan saya kumpulkan dulu dan rencananya saya akan bagi pembayaran dalam 2 gelombang :

** Gelombang I : 27 Maret 2009*
Masa pengumpulan pembayaran : 20-26 Maret 2009

** Gelombang II : 03 April 2009*
Masa pengumpulan pembayaran : 27 Maret - 02 April 2009

Jika nanti ada uang lebih dari sisa kurs, maka kita akan sumbangkan untuk rekening KOI's tercinta ini. Tapi jika ada kekurangan yang tidak signifikan, saya akan tanggung. Kecuali perbedaannya terlalu jauhhhhh...yang bisa bikin ikan koi saya gak makan   ::  

*Dimohon kepada semua peserta untuk memberikan no. HP nya lewat PM atau ke HP saya 0812-40011122 untuk mempermudah koordinasi.*

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

IMHO, biaya pakan u/ tambahan 6 bln, baiknya kita tanggung sendiri, kaga enak dibayarin. Udah beli ikannya murah, kolam dan fasilitas keeping yg bintang 6 nya gratis, waktu GOnya diperpanjang khusus buat kita (jadi terima ikannya udah gede), sudah sewajarnya biaya pakan kita tanggung u/ extra 6 bln nya. Paling nanti minta harga khusus dari importir pakannya   ::   ::  Mengenai besaran biayanya silahkan dirembukkan, saya ngikut aja.
Trus kalo mau di lombain lagi pada akhir periode extra 6 bln, ayo kita bahas. Sekali lagi, saya ngikut aja.   ::

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Chapter mensupport GO ini dan juga inisiatif panitia di singapore termasuk Handy & Riwin dengan harapan Izawa/Toshio Sakai benar benar menyediakan bloodline matsunosuke nya yang uniik dengan mendemonstrasikan perkembangan 'atarashi sumi' (new sumi) seperti apa yang didengungkan selama ini, dengan harapan hasil G0 nya akan sama seperti GO2 Matsunosuke sebelumnya seperti di UK dll. 

Untuk Max Ng dari Max Koi Farm, selaku pemilik hajat, diharapkan juga inisiatif dia sejalan dengan wawancara terhadap dia yang dilakukan oleh boz majalah KOIS sendiri, oom Ajik   ::  , waktu kontes ZNA Indo kemarin dimana Max menjamin bahwa GO2 nya akan tidak mengecewakaan khalayak hobiis karena dia tahu bhwa hobiis2 kita apresisasi terhadap ikan sudah sangat meningkat sehingga tidak mudah dibohongi lagi   ::   ::   ::  thanks kepada eksistensi klub-klub koi seperti KOIS dll. 

Chapter juga masih menyimpan 10 ekor Dainichi Showa nisai yang sekarang sedang di GO kan di Max dari waktu JT.
Nisai2 ini akan dibawa pulang dalam tahun ini dan semuanya akan di lelang gembirakan pada event yang akan diadakan berikutnya di Taman Tekno dengan juru lelang oom Rudy Showa dan salah seorang Mano Brothers dari Dainichi yang akan memberikan talk show juga dalam event 'Chapter's Dainichi Day' tersebut. 

Mungkin Toshio Sakai bisa juga diundang ke Indo utk memberikan talk show terhadap ikan2 GO dia yang diambil oleh hobiis2 Indonesia? Handi please tolong check with Max. Akan lebih afdol kalau kita beli ikan bisa sekalian dialog langsung dengan breedernya, bukan dengan dealernya ..   ::   ::  

Cheers

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Trus snapshot nya diapresiasi   ::   ::

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Buat yang belum PM saya alamat lengkap, tolong sekalian dicantumkan *EMAIL ADDRESS* ya

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> Originally Posted by adrie
> 
> pak handy,
> saya ngikut 1 showa.... confirmed
> A.n. Adrianto E N; nick name koi's : adrie
> thx
> 
> 
> Akhirnya, sesudah semalaman di kecapin


ohhh ada yg taruhin kecap rupanya   ::   ::   ::  
Kecapnya merk apa nih? kayaknya maknyus juga   ::   ::   ::

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Showa sisa 3...diambil om Nitto 1...jadi sisa 2 showa.
Om Handy...showa yg sisa 2 itu diambil semua d.
Atas nama : abiserpong / Hendra Harmoni via wp.
Showa habiiiissss.

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hartono_88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

bro Handy,

fyi, barusan ada tambahan sodara yg mau ikut 2 showa, udah sy posting di koi.com.my
payment will follows. thank you.

Last standing...

1. Handy Yusran - Monscine ------------ 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
2. Riwin Homan - Cantonguy ------------ 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
3. Triyuga S - Tsa --------------------- 1 Showa----------- : confirmed
4. Rony Andry - Ronyandry ------------- 1 Showa----------- : confirmed
5. Agung Pribadi ---------------------------------------- 1 Sanke : confirmed
6. Ajik --------------------------------------------- 1 Sanke: confirmed
7. William Pantoni ---------------------- 1 Showa
8. Hadi Irawan - Irwhadi ---------------- 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
9. Reynaldo "Dodo" Vidella -------------- 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : Confirmed
10. Wiwie Santoso - Koisan ------------- 1 Showa
11. Mario bernardus - mario85 -------------------- 1 sanke
12. Budidjo --------------------------------------- 1 sanke : confirmed
13. Jenny - Cheung -------------------- 1 Showa & 1 Sanke : confirmed
14. Handrik - heroes ------------------- 2 Showa & 2 sanke : confirmed
15. Anggit Safiro ----------------------- 1 showa & 1 sanke : confirmed
16. Eko Prasetyo - kodok.ngorek--------- 1 showa & 1 sanke : confirmed
17. YudiHP --------------------------------------- 1 Sanke : confirmed
18. Achmad Makassar------------------- 1 showa & 1 Sanke : Confirmed
19. Ronny Samarinda (Koi Lovers)-------- 1 showa & 1 sanke :confirmed
20. Hendry ong - wang ----------------- 1 Showa---------- : confirmed
21. koifishlover-julius------------------------------- 1 sanke : confirmed
22. hadi SE - Medan -------------------- 1 Showa & 2 Sanke : confirmed
23. startime - Nurdi ------------------------------- 2 sanke
24. Andri - asantoso------------------------------- 1 sanke
25. Hasan / Odil Kokoy ------------------- 1 showa
26. Ferry Sby - sferryirawan ------------------------ 1 sanke
27. Rudyanto - koilvr --------------------- 1 showa & 1 sanke
28. Andy Djojo Budiman - becak ------------------ 1 sanke
29. Maris Widjaja (lewat Handy) ------------------- 1 sanke
30. Rendy Ekarantio (lewat Handy) ----- 1 showa & 1 sanke
31. Joy (lewat Handy) ---------------------- 1 showa
32. Hasan (lewat Handy) ------------------ 1 showa & 1 sanke
33. Andy Sutanto (lewat Handy)--------- 1 showa & 1 sanke
34. Vivi (lewat Handy) ----------------------- 1 showa & 1 sanke
35. Haryono (chubynovs)-------------------------------1 sanke
36. Angka (lewat Ferry Sby) -------------------------- 1 sanke
37. Hery Restu (lewat Ferry Sby) --------- 1 showa
38. Budi (lewat Ferry Sby) ------------------ 1 showa
39. Rudy Chandra (lewat irwhadi)-------- 1 showa & 1 sanke Confirmed
40. doddy-----------------------------------------------1sanke
41. Andy Widjaja (lewat Handy) --------- 1 showa & 1 sanke Confirmed
42. Tommy Hardiansyah - mase2001--------------- 1 sanke Confirmed
43. Robby Iwan (lewat Handy) ----------- 2 showa & 1 sanke Confirmed
44. Karomul Wachid (lewat Handy) ---------------- 2 sanke Confirmed
45. Rbastian (seizetheday2610)---------- 1 Showa---------- confirmed.
46. Karta S ( Kete ) ---------------------------------- 1 Sanke
47. Alvin H. (Sugureta Koi) --------------------------- 2 sanke Confirmed
48. Eddy Nitto............................................ 1 showa
49. Abiserpong via WP................................................ 1 sanke
50. Datta Iradian...........................................  ............. 1 sanke
51. Adeng Kuslan............................................  ............ 1 sanke
52. Hendra E. (lewat Abiserpong) ................. 1 showa
53. Kuncoro Tanudirjo ( lwt Riwin ) .............. 1 Showa .............. - confirmed
54. Andrimansyah Sby ( lwt Riwin ) .............. 1 Showa & 1 Sanke - confirmed
55. Irawan Sby (lwt Riwin)........................... 1 Showa & 1 Sanke - confirmed
56. Yudhi Budhitresno Semarang................... 1 Showa & 1 Sanke - confirmed
57. Ricky - Chester (lewat Handy)................. 1 Showa & 1 Sanke - confirmed
58. Ferry S (lewat koilvr) ............................ 2 Showa .............. - confirmed

Total = 40 showa dan 49 sanke

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Matsunosuke or Momotaro, no problem   ::   Matsunosuke AND Momotaro, EVEN BETTER   ::   ::   ::  
I am still in...  ::   ::

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> Originally Posted by monscine
> 
> Untuk yang masih mau ikutan, dikarenakan jumlah ikannya di tambah menjadi 120 ekor per varieties, masih ada lowongan di *sanke 4 ekor* lagi. Dan Matsunosuke sudah dari jaman dulu terkenal karena sankenya yang menjadi bloodline utk sanke-sanke di banyak farm di Jepang.
> 
> 
> 
> Om kalau masih ada saya ikut 2 sanke 2 showa ya. Tq


ok om benhur...utk sanke udah pasti bisa, tapi kalo showa sementara waiting list ya, tapi saya masukkan aja dulu   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Update terakhir, om William tolong sekalian dicocokkan ya, kalo menurut list di forum sebelah, jumlahnya 3 showa dan 2 sanke aja, bukan 3 showa 3 sanke

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> om tata cara pelihihannya gmana ya?
> 
> 
> om doddy dan juga om dodo (yg pura2 gak tau cara pilihnya  :P ), kurang lebihnya cara pilihnya adalah sbb :
> .


emang pura pura gak tahu kok

eh emang gak tahu kok hehehehehehehehe

thanks om
ingetin yah
takut lupaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa eh takut pura2 lupa
tapi kalo akses forum .... tidak lupa donk tentunya

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> Om Handy, Hari pembukaan event itu tgl berapa yah..tgl 16 Mei kah?, di spore.?


Sudah saya tambahkan di tata cara pemilihan, bahwa hari pembukaan event adalah tanggal 17 Mei 2009

Btw, sekalian saya informasikan bahwa untuk rekan-rekan yang belum membayar mohon segera menyelesaikan pembayaran terakhir pada tanggal *15 April 2009 jam 17.00* waktu Singapore.. Jika tidak, maka tempatnya akan diberikan kepada peserta yang terdaftar dalam daftar tunggu (waiting list). Kepada rekan yang berada pada daftar tunggu, akan diberikan kesempatan membayar mulai tanggal 16 April 2009 sampai dengan tanggal *23 April 2009 jam 17.00* waktu Singapore.

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Om Andri, sementara jumlah showa yg didaftar adalah 121 ekor dan sanke 120 ekor. Artinya showa udah lebih 1 ekor, kalau mau nambah bisa saja namun akan masuk waiting list. Jika sampai masa pembayaran pertama ada yg tidak membayar, maka akan diisi oleh yang waiting list. Kalau melihat posisinya seperti ini, saya yakin om andri msh bisa dapat. Kalau gak dapat juga, saya akan kasih punya saya.



> om Handy, mau tanya kalo mau tambah showa mako apa masih available ?
> 
> thanks.
> andri

----------


## asantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mase2001

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koifishlover

om handy, ane udh transf, mohon dicek..
thx...

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

untuk showa saya batalkan ..................bro tolong dong cara pembayarannya.................tq

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Lapor om, sudah transfer...
Btw om Handy kpn mo transfer/tukar rupiah ke SGD?
Prediksiku hari ni rupiah terus menguat,bisa tembus dibawah 11.000 per USD...
Lumayan klo beli SGDnya bisa ditekan, biar proyek Mac Kois cepet terwujud...

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

saya cuman penasaran aja sama kualitas sumi nya.....dan pengen tau juga sampai seberapa besar ikan ini bisa bertumbuh di kolam dgn fasilitas yg bagus....paling ndak kita bisa tau mutu ikan ini yg sebenarnya....

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hartono_88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

@om ronny : nanti dilihat kalo bisa diposting akan diposting juga ya  ::  tapi utk showa gak bisa dikping, jadi kalau beli hrs langsung dibawa
@om hartono : yahhh...hari ini udah tutup om, gak dari awal2 sihhh  :: 
Om


> om monscine foto ikan showa yg 40 ekor itu ngga dipositng sekalian?kalo ada yg minat kan bisa beli hehehe
> trus ngirimnya dibarengi ama yg GO ini bisa ngga?

----------


## yudione

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koiworks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Konon bukan pasir silika pak... pasir khusus utk tempat hidup nya bakteri biologi.
Katanya penjual sih ..di Indonesia ngga ada.. ga tau lagi kalo saya yg ketipu ..   ::  




> Gila ini mah keterlaluan banget. Disini mau cari 20 inch aja udah susah. Bisa dimodif tapi biaya MAHAL BANGEEET.
> Tingginya katanya 20 feet, pake silica sand. APa kaga mampet ya ???

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Coba aja yg minat di-listing dulu aja..  ::  
Ntar kalo udah terkumpul baru diatur mau-nya gimana..




> tour yah
> 
> siapa aja nih yang pergi?
> 
> sekalian itu bisa milih matsunosuke showa barengan milihnya apa udah mulai dijualin nih?

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

wuik om robby biasa maen togel ya, hayooo ketauan

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Om om sekalian kalau ada yg berangkat ke sing tlg saya di info ya, sapa tau ada yg mau beli ikan di sana saya juga mau ikut beli mungkin  ::  , jadi bawa pulangnya bisa bareng-bareng kan hemat ongkos kirimnya   ::   ::  , saya kebetulan tgl 17 sampai 27 ada di sing, thanks

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> Om Handy kapan sankenya di posting? jadi ngiler nich.....
> 
> 
> hehehe...ya sabar toh om doddy, baru juga kemarin foto2nya...yg edit masih lemes dan pegel pinggangnya...hari ini jadwalnya mijit dulu kali dia


mijit di mana?

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koiworks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koiworks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> Foto Sanke dah muncul tuh di forum sebelah.


iya nih...tengkiu ya om infonya.
*
Berikut ini link untuk foto dan video MATSUNOSUKE ATARASHI SUMI SANKE :*

http://www.koi.com.my/cgi-bin/koifor...=unread#unread

*
Dan ini link untuk foto dan video MOMOTARO MAKO SHOWA :*

http://www.koi.com.my/cgi-bin/koifor...=unread#unread

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hery

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koiworks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seizetheday2610

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seizetheday2610

[/quote]Alamaakkk modiar aku musti lembur berapa hari nih melototin ikan satu persatu.. [/quote]


kita modiar bareng Om Eddy...yukkk   ::   ::

----------


## hery

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## becak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

nahhh...om datta udah kasih solusi yang terbaikkk...thanks banget nih   ::  

form daftar pilih sebentar lagi akan diberikan, dan seperti yang sudah dimuat di tata cara lomba, form tersebut bisa diemailkan ke panitia. Untuk tenggat waktunya, seperti yang sdh saya bilang diatas adalah tanggal 22 Mei 2009 nanti   ::

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seizetheday2610

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seizetheday2610

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seizetheday2610

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Om Handy & Om Riwin...
Lagi nyusun ikan nih...
Tapi mau tanya... boleh tolong di confirm ke panitia spore ngga? Ini ikan2 cacat atau tidak?
 
Kayaknya ikan2 di atas kepalanya rada bengkok ya? atau efek foto?


Kalo yang ini ada matanya ngga ya? he..  ::  atau efek foto juga ya?

trims

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> Originally Posted by monscine
> 
> 
> lu mau yang banyak sumi apa sedikit sumi?? gua tinggal urutin nih  
> 
> 
> 
> bukannya semua orang indo cuman pake daftar yang sudah diurutin atas kolaborasi om monscine dan om datta?   
> 
> gue mau yang sumi banyak namanya juga atarashi sumi


wahhh mesti ajak om datta patenin dulu nihhhh  :P

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Formnya udah ada blm ya ? 
Udah pusing nih .. ngeliat 100+ sanke yang sama tiap hari !!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

[quote=E. Nitto]


> Originally Posted by "E. Nitto":205c5gyg
> 
> Lapor oom Handy, Selection form sudah saya kirim langsung ke email tetangga..
> 
> 
> nyontek donk
> batas nya akhirnya kapan?


Batas akhir kalau gak salah 22
Boleh aja oom kalau percaya sama pilihan newbie..he3x.
pm email address nya ke saya oom..[/quote:205c5gyg]

Lapor ..udah kirim juga ....nyontek P Eddy...  ::   ::  

Tsa

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## becak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

> ha3x... Bakalan gak naik kelas semua nih, nyontek dari newbie siiihh...jangan salahin saya loh....ha3x...


Hahaha...
ini dia KORLAP SERPONG selalu menggunakan ilmu PADI 
Fansnya Group musik PADI ya   ::   ::

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

> Daftar peserta nyontek...  
> 1. Achmad
> 2. Yudhi
> 3. Dodo = [email protected]
> 4. Mario
> 5. doddy = [email protected]
> 6. Benhur = [email protected]
> 7. andy = [email protected]
> ..........
> ...


Buat peserta yg nyontek   ::  termasuk saya, daftar sanke ada koi yg sama nomernya
koi no 39 sama dengan no 101 yaitu koi no 107
koi no 79 sama dengan no 106 yaitu koi no 48

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mase2001

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Ini formnya kalo sdh jadi mau di kirim kemana?
> Ada yg mau tukar sanke dng showa nggak?



ikutaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ... ada yang mau tukar sanke dengan showa gak? huahahahahahahaha

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koifishlover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

oiyaya... lupa... tq om...   ::

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

> Reminder : kirim form pilihan ke email [email protected]


om ... form pilihan ada dimana ya? terakhir submit kpn ya?

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Pak Handy, email addressnya kok ndak bisa masuk ya([email protected]), ada alternatif address?

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> wah ngomong2 tuh no ikan nya kan bukan no urut pilihannya kan...wah kalo gitu aku kebagian sesuai pilihan no 1 ku hahaha moga2 bener


itu nomor ikannya om mario, jadi memang bukan nomor urut pilihannya...selamat Anda mendapatkan yang dikehendaki...hoki benerrrrr   ::   ::   ::

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Semua ikan yang sudah terpilih langsung dikeluarkan dari tank nya dan dipindahkan ke bak yang lebih besar

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soelistyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Saya senang dengan hasil undian., Sanke dpt pilihan 1, showa dapet pililhan 7 dan 11..tinggal tunggu 6 bulan lagi..mdh2an menjadi jumbo..  ::

----------


## soelistyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koiworks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Terima kasih kepada rekan-rekan KOI's yang sudah berpartisipasi dalam komunitas awal Asia ini. Dengan keikutsertaan dan kekompakan Anda semua kita bisa bersama-sama ikut meramaikan event terbesar pertama dalam sejarah ini. Saya sungguh salut dan bangga kita bersama bisa menjadi kontingen terbesar yang menjadi peserta event ini. Sewaktu saya, Riwin dan Wira datang kesana mereka menyatakan takjub dengan jumlah peserta dan jumlah ikan yang ikut dalam lomba ini. Mereka sama sekali tidak memperkirakan antusiasme kita akan demikian besar. Jadi secara tidak langsung nama Indonesia sudah menjadi harum disana   ::  

Dan saya juga kagum dengan om Benny yang jauh2 datang dari Semarang dan juga datang ke acara ini. Tempatnya bukan gampang dicari lho kalo gak tau belok2nya. tapi memang om Benny tampang mafia juga jadi nyampe juga dahhh...hahaha...becanda ya om Benny   ::  

Sebenarnya tidak perlu berterima kasih kepada saya ataupun Riwin, karena kami melakukan ini dengan sepenuh hati tanpa mengharap pamrih apa-apa. Sudah menjadi suatu kebanggaan tersendiri saya dan Riwin bisa melayani komunitas koi Indonesia. Yang penting kita makin kompak dan bersatu bersama-sama diantara kita dan dengan kawan-kawan hobiis dari negara lain juga. Dan kini kita akan bersama menikmati koi-koi yang kita pilih nanti   ::

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hahahahaa... tarikan undian gue utk sanke & showa dapat urutan di atas 100 .... gapapa.. yg penting hepi... 
Utk hoki dapat grand prize yg penting banyak doa aja deh.... pasrah deh gue...   ::  




> Originally Posted by YudiHP
> 
> Saya kurang senang dengan hasil undian, Sanke dpt pilihan yang ke 45 (No.100) busyet dah .... 
> Saingannya banyak bener di sanke, pilihan yg bagus gak sebanyak showa ....   poor me ... unlucky guy ...
> 
> 
> hahaha...om yudi....kaciaannnnn dehhh...hal yang sama juga menimpa om Riwin...dapat no buntut   
> tiap kali ditarik undiannya, komentarnya : Gilaa gua punya belum2 keluar juga   
> tapi ya gapapa lahh...kurang di sanke, lebih di showa...jadi ya balance lah

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by monscine
> 
> Oleh-oleh lain dari singapore :  
> 
> 
> KOI's harus buat class foto juga nih
> mumpung ada masternya    
> Ogut langsung antri daftar no 1


dulu kan uda pernah waktu ZNA trus dimasukin majalah deh biar kecil bgt gpp donk ngrame2in untung nylempit ditengah gw  :P

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Om eddy, ikannya akan dikirim ke indo setelah penjurian karena sdh tdk ada larangan lagi an. Jadi sesuai jadwal grow out aja om yaitu 6 bulan. Jadi tdk ada biaya apa-apa lagi yg hrs kita bayar kecualbea kirim nanti.

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Sepertinya harus bilang kameranya di zoom saja kali ya om? Jarak pandang segitu kayaknya agak susah liatnya ya?

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Om eko, yg jelas pake tripod, saya rasa data exif msh ada kalo mas eko save foto ini. Fotonya retouch dikit utk contrast kalo gak salah. Mainan lightroom aja om




> weleh, apik banget
> mana garis2 luar tetep lurus, gak ada vignet
> om, bagi2 info foto ini dunk, data EXIFnya
> trus klo diretouch kasih tahu jg dunk...

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kete

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

kok gak keluar yach gambarnya.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> Oom Eddy, mgkn mesti check ke Handy jadwal menyelamnya ikan-ikan tersebut dia kan panitia    
> 
> cheers


Lagi musim badai, dilarang berenang   ::

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

> Kita bikin permainan deh, mau gakkk?? Yang bisa nebak 5 besar yang akan masuk nominasi Grand Champion dapat hadiah. Masing2 tebakan untuk jenis sanke dan showa. Gimanaaa???


Ok.. nebak pertama yaaa...
63, 19, 13, 96, 11, 95, 21 ... (sanke)

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> wuiiih.... akhirnya nongol juga tuh .... di 09:09:27 CH 02 ....  
> 
> Masih muyus .... sumi nya blom improve ...   .....tapi .... bodynya .... kelihatan ok ...  
> Tsa


nyanggg manaaa ommmm???   ::

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Menurut gue Hi showa sering menang juga tuh :
- Adult Champ di Young koi show '09 di Smg 
- RU GC Young Koi ZNA Serpong Jkt '09
- GC PKC Young koi show '09 & Best Variety Showa Young koi Jkt '08

Kalo punya Andri yg GC Blitar kemarenan bisa masuk kategori hi-showa ga neh  ??   ::  




> Hi showa memang rada jarang menang di kontes Do karena biarpun bagus. selera jury kadang2 menjauhi ikan tsb krn mereka menitik beratkan di sumi yang pasti kurangnya di hi showa. Hi showa bagusnya buat indukan/pejantan utk di cross dengan kindai showa utk cari showa bagus yang normal and balance di ketiga colornya. Kalau di kelas ginrin, hi showa mungkin masih banyak harapan karena yg dinilai terutama adalah kwalitas ginrinnya.
> 
> Cheers

----------


## hery

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

haturnuhun infonya om TSA..   ::  

punya sy baru ketemu yg no. 62..pangling euy.. hehe
yg 86 blm keliatan..
jgn2 blm semuanya diupload ya.. ?

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Adakah yang berminat pergi ke Carnival Day - 1st Asia Grow Out - 29 November 2009 @ Singapore ?
> 
> Saya mau .. jadi pengen tau ada temen gak disana.   
> Om Handy pegi gak ?



boleh juga nih ... bisa dirancang tour-nya nih selain ke max kemana aja .... di indo ada acara apa gak tapinya?

6th All Indonesia Koi Show 2009, tanggal 27 - 29 Nopember 2009 di Surabaya 

wuahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh seperti yang ditakutkan ... singapore suruh mundur ajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

apa Surabaya yang mundur? huehehehehe kaburrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

> Doa doang mungkin gak cukup, perlu tukar ikan juga kali he he he
> Tapi ini seninya grow out, murah meriah and fun.
> 
> Cheers


Setuju om ....he he he ....

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hery

Orang singapore perlu belajar ke Blitar untuk sedikit belajar gedein koi tanpa merubah 
keindahan ikan secara frontal.Tetapi emang betul....., namanya juga murah meriah.

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by chester
> 
> Oom Eddy, menurut pendapat saya sih penurunan kwalitas yg cukup signifikan mungkin karena salah kolam.
> Ikan-ikan seukuran gini, idealnya, digrow di mud pond di jepang utk pengembangan potensi optimum dengan tambahan pakan alamiah dari biota2 yg ada di mud pond tsb. cheers
> 
> 
>  He3x.. thanks oom atas sharingnya... Untuk mencari ideal memang di grow di mud pond di Jepang, saya setuju oom, tapi di grow di concrete pond dgn paramenter2 air yg memenuhi kriteria saya rasa bisa juga kan oom, walaupun tentunya hasilnya tdk sebaik di mud pond jepang..


tapi kenapa momotaro kesannya lebih percaya concrete pond ketimbang mud pond yah?
katanya biar parameter air bisa terjaga terus
dan gampang dikontrol

jadi gak kayak bajaj belok ... cuman Tuhan dan supirnya yang tahu kapan dia akan nikung?   ::

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

*SIZE PER 15 NOVEMBER 2009*

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

showa nya om dodo keren banget.. patternnya enak di liat..

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> iya punya alvin jadi bagus nih ....
> 
> 
> Mudah-mudahan gak luntur kata om victor .... (finger crossed)


hehe... maap... saya bener2 meragukan untuk sumi nya, 
kayaknya air atau faktor lain kagak support deh.

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> kalo belum langganan mau ikut langanan majalah Nichirin gmn?


ya nanti didaftarkan buat langganan om piktor  :P

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Thanks Han atas updatenya. Benar usulan David supaya Max bomb kolam2 keeping tsb pakai Refresh (PSB mungkin better karena ada campuran bakterinya) asal dia tahu cara pakainya (jangan sekali doang mesti ada repetisinya selama masa 3 bulan selanjutnya).

Sanke gw termasuk yang tertinggi growth ratenya (18cm) tapi showanya terendah (6cm) jadi rata-rata 12cm/3 bln atau 4 cm/bln jadi masih ok lah GO ini dari segi tsb. Ntar digenjot lagi di BS kalau sudah dikirim supaya shine n lusternya bisa naik lagi juga.

Jangan2 showa tsb kecemplung ke filter gak ketauan and besar di sana makanya kontet sendiri he he he ..

Keep up posting the update, u're the man.

Cheers

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Frens, rencananya minggu kedua atau ketiga bulan ini, akan dilakukan pemotretan kondisi dan pengukuran ikan yg kedua sekaligus yg terakhir. Dan dari hasil foto2 ini, nanti kita bisa mulai memilih calon finalis lomba grow out ini.

Waktu terus berjalan, dan di penghujung akhir bulan kita akan merayakan Carninal Day dgn berbagai macam acara yg disusun panitia. Jika ada yg berkeinginan hadir, bisa mulai atur waktunya dari sekarang. Tidak terbatas pada peserta GrowOut saja. Non peserta juga dipersilakan datang.

Sebagai show case, Mr. David Soon sebagai pemilik sanke Torazo, pemenang breeder show akan memamerkan ikan itu dan juga beberapa ikan yg lain, sambil nanti dia akan bercerita dan berbagi ilmu dalam memelihara atau memilih koi


*Ket. Gbr. SANKE TORAZO*

Disamping itu, nanti kita akan menikmati sebuah persembahan dari para hobbiis koi disana, yang mereka sebut Nishikigoi Home of Asia - Singapore, semacam tempat nyantai ngobrol-ngobrol lah. Kebetulan tempat yg dipersiapkan utk Singapore adalah di Max Koi Farm. Berikut ini gambar desain dari tempat ngumpul tersebut :


Dan dari desain yg ada, sekarang progress pekerjaan sudah hampir selesai seperti yang bisa kita lihat di bawah ini :








KOI's sendiri saya rasa sudah punya tempat untuk ngumpul2 yg berlokasi di Hanggar - Pancoran sebagai tempat yang bersahaja untuk pecinta koi  ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Kalo terima 70cm cuman body kayak ikan belut masi minat pak ??   ::  




> Han, ada kemungkinan gak ikan diterusin di Max tambahan 6 bulan lagi  :P jadi biar waktu balik ke sini udah 70cm

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

@Dodo : hahaha...untung gak kena stroke ya do. Iya memang mereka belum cocokin ikan2nya. Nanti akan dicocokkan satu2. Mudah2an secepatnya udah bisa teridentifikasi.

Untuk proses penjurian, ini prosedur penjurian yang dibuat panitia (mohon diterjemahkan ya kalo ada yang bisa bantu   ::  ) :

*PROSEDUR PENJURIAN*

*>>> TAHAP PERTAMA : PEMILIHAN TOP 10 / 1ST ROUND (TOP 10 SELECTION)*

1st Round (Top 10 Selection)
1. Photos/Video Taking on 15 Nov 09 (Sun)
1. Foto/Video terakhir diambil pada tgl. 15 Nov 2009

2. Photos /Video posted on Forum by 22 Nov (Sun).
2. Foto/Video akan diposting di forum pada tgl. 22 Nov 2009

3. Submit of Voting Form through Emails [email protected] by 27 Nov (Fri) evening 9pm.
3. Kirim form pilihan melalui email ke [email protected] paling telat tgl 27 Nov 2009 jam 21.00 WITA

3.a. Voting Form will only select Top 10 Fishes of each type, no sequence required.
3.a. Formulir pemilihan akan memilih 10 ekor ikan terbaik dari masing-masing jenis, urutan  pilihan tidak diperlukan

3.b. 1 Voting Form for 1 GO fish.
3.b. 1 formulir pilihan untuk 1 ekor ikan

4. Publish Voting Form received by 28 Nov (Sat) 3pm.
4. Formulir pemilihan yang sudah diterima akan dipublikasikan pada tgl 28 Nov 2009 jam 15.00 WITA

5. On 29 Nov, Submission of Voting Form up to 1030am. 
5. Pengiriman pilihan akan ditutup pada tgl. 29 Nov 2009 sampai jam 10.30 WITA

6. Polling start at 10.45am.
6. Penghitungan akan dimulai pada jam 10.45 WITA

6.a.	Polling system will be similar to the selection, with indication on the Photo of the fish. Anyone can verify the Form on the spot. Both Sanke and Showa will count concurrently.
6.a. Sistem penghitungan sama dengan cara penyeleksian, dengan memberikan tanda pada foto ikan. Setiap orang dapat memverifikasi formulir langsung di tempat. Sanke dan showa akan dihitung secara bersamaan.

6.b. Polling target to complete by 1130am.
6.b. Penghitungan diharapkan selesai pada jam 11.30 WITA

6.c. Announcement of Top 10 Fish.
6.c. Hasil 10 ikan terbaik akan diumumkan

7.	{Break for Auction, Lunch, etc}	
7. Jeda waktu untuk lelang, makan siang, dan sebagainya.


*>>> TAHAP KEDUA : PEMILIHAN TOP 3/ 2ND ROUND (TOP 3 SELECTION)* ---> dimulai sekitar jam 14.00 WITA setelah lelang

8. The top 10 fish will be put into a single tub.
8. Ikan yang terpilih dalam 10 ikan terbaik akan ditempatkan pada satu tempat.

9. Judging Group Leader will be appointed beforehand.
9. Pimpinan group penjurian akan ditunjuk sebelumnya.

9.a. Proposed 8 or (12) teams (depending on Crowd), 2 (3) Group Leader from Spore,	 2(3) from Malaysia, 2(3) from Indonesia, 2(3) others (Japan, Brunei, etc)
9.a. Diusulkan 8 atau 12 tim (tergantung dari banyaknya peserta yang datang), 2 atau 3 pimpinan grup dari Singapore, 2 atau 3 pimpinan grup dari Malaysia, 2 atau 3 pimpinan grup dari Indonesia, 2 atau 3 pimpinan grup dari yang lain (Jepang, Brunei, dst)

9.b. Participants will draw into their Judging Team No. Every team will have 8-10 pax depending on crowd size.
9.b. Peserta akan masuk dalam tim penjurian masing-masing. Setiap tim terdiri dari 8 sampai 10 orang, tergantung dari banyaknya peserta yang datang.

9.c. Each Judging Group will be given 5 minutes to view the tub.
9.c. Setiap grup penjurian akan diberikan waktu 5 menit untuk melihat tangki yang berisi ikan top 10.

9.d. Each Judging Group will submit a consolidated result of Top 5 fish at 3.30pm.
9.d. Setiap grup penjurian akan memberikan hasil yang sudah dikonsolidasikan dari 5 ikan terbaik pada jam 15.30 WITA

10. The Top 5 fish of each type will be based on the No of Vote.
10. Ikan Top 5 dari masing2 jenis dipilh berdasarkan banyaknya voting.

11. Announcement of Top 5 Fish will be at 4.00 pm.
11. Pengumunan dari 5 ikan terbaik akan dilakukan pada jam 16.00 WITA


*>>> TAHAP KEDUA : PEMILIHAN GC, Reserve GC, Best Showa, Best Sanke / 3rd Round (GC, Reserve GC, Best Showa, Best Sanke)*

11. The Top 5 of each type will be put into a single tub for Judging of GC and Reserve GC.
11. Ikan yang masuk dalam top 5 dari masing2 jenis akan ditempatkan pada satu tangki untuk menjuri GC dan RGC

12.	All participants will submit their Final Vote by 4.30pm. Each will have 4 Different Votes, GC, Reserve GC, Best Showa and Best Sanke. Participants will write the Koi No on the 4 different coloured paper for each category.
12. Semua peserta akan memberikan pilihan terakhir pada jam 16.30 WITA yang masing2 terdiri dari 4 pilihan yang berbeda untuk gelar GC, Reserve GC, Best Showa and Best Sanke. Para peserta akan menuliskan no ikan pada 4 kertas yang berbeda warna untuk masing-masing kategori.

13.	The highest voted fish in each category will be awarded the award. Target completion at 5pm.
13. Ikan yang terpilih paling banyak untuk masing-masing kategori akan menjadi juara. Diharapkan selesai jam 17.00 WITA

*Prizes
	Grand Champion - D Sanke Nisai (60bu Best In Size - Jakarta ZNA Koi Show 2009) 
	Reserve Grand Champion - Yamato Kohaku Nisai/Sansai 
	Best Showa - Mohantaro Champion Kohaku 
	Best Sanke - Minolta UnderWater Digital Camera 
	Best 5 Showas - Sakai Fish Food 
	Best 5 Sankes - Sakai Fish Food*

Form penjurian adalah sebagai berikut :

*
FORM PENJURIAN DOWNLOAD DISINI :*
http://www.koi.com.my/cgi-bin/koifor...tatt_id=16570;

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koiworks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koiworks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

hehe.. tenkyu om...
pas nih dapet male.. female siap pijah menanti...  :P

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Gileeee ! Bekko show class !
> Tinggal diputihin lagi..



wuah ternyata ketegangan kita belum berakhir .....

hitamnya tiba-tiba mudar .... JRENG!!!!
terus jadi shiromuji ... O O ... ini mah gaswat namanya ... almost the end ....
terus tiba-tiba makin shines dan dari sanke->bekko->shiromuji, tapi karena masih kuning aja jadi berubah nama jadi Kigoi ... kadang-kadang berubah jadi Karashigoi karena tambah pucet aja dan memutihhhhh terus ..... loh kok gini yah?

terus jadi tambah putih sampai seputih salju ..... loh di kepala mulai muncul bercak merah ....
wuah gawat

tegang bener sih ceritanya ......

apa lagi nih .... merah makin melebar dan membesar .... loh loh loh

kok jadi gini yah?



woi woi woi !!!! bangunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!   ::

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

> D ... yang ini male fish menurut data di nama filenya
> Jadi Tyson ga mungkin naksir karena semoga .... Tyson masih suka peyeum-puan ... tapi kalo Tyson naksir Bekko ini wuah ndak tahu juga deh ...
> 
> Doa saya di sisa grow out ini ... menang udah gak harapin deh dari sanke
> 
> 1) Bekko jadi putih
> 2) Bekko mau berubah kelamin ... supaya Tyson bisa naksir ...
> 
> Ochiba Ginrin mijahin Bekko dari Sanke anaknya jadi apa yah?
> ...


kl doa2nya terkabul kasi nama "GEISHA" aja...muka putih dan peuyem-puan dan GEISHA dr jpn!!!   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Om Handy, om Riwin.... tolong konfirmasi, saya tidak lihat foto Sanke 8424 .........  ::   Thx.

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> Originally Posted by monscine
> 
>  >>> Berikut ini adalah foto Matsunosuke Sanke dari SELURUH peserta.
> 
> 
> yakin? punya ane kok ngga ada? :P


Adaaaa...tuhhh cek aja 10 menit lagi...masih upload ke photobucket :P
Punya lu termasuk yg jelek diantara yg Male jadi mesti ngevoor dulu sama yg lain2 :P

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kete

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Bekko dengan Atarashi Sumi

BeShiMi ... kayak sashimi ya

ayo donk kasih nama buat peliharaan saya .... kita adain kegiatan pemberian nama buat long term project saya ini

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

> *Untuk SANKE adalah sebagai berikut :
> >>> Dari no urut AWAL ikan waktu proses pemilihan :*
> 
> 
> >>> Dari no urut foto ikan di Nov 09 ikan sekarang yang merupakan perubahan untuk ikan seleksi awal :


[/quote]

Sorry, salah ding.... Pada tabel diatas tertulis :
     Utk Initial Selection No 37 ---> Nov Photo no 68
Lihat no urut Sanke utk foto Nov dimana ? Yang 4 digit itu kah ? Seperti 8574 ?   :: 
No 37 harusnya menjadi no brp ?
Tks

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kete

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Berikut saya postingkan lagi aturan penjuriannya :

*PROSEDUR PENJURIAN*

*>>> TAHAP PERTAMA : PEMILIHAN TOP 10 / 1ST ROUND (TOP 10 SELECTION)*

1st Round (Top 10 Selection)
1. Photos/Video Taking on 15 Nov 09 (Sun)
_1. Foto/Video terakhir diambil pada tgl. 15 Nov 2009_

2. Photos /Video posted on Forum by 22 Nov (Sun).
_2. Foto/Video akan diposting di forum pada tgl. 22 Nov 2009_

3. Submit of Voting Form through Emails [email protected] by 27 Nov (Fri) evening 9pm.
_3. Kirim form pilihan melalui email ke_ [email protected] _paling telat tgl 27 Nov 2009 jam 21.00 WITA_

3.a. Voting Form will only select Top 10 Fishes of each type, no sequence required.
_3.a. Formulir pemilihan akan memilih 10 ekor ikan terbaik dari masing-masing jenis, urutan  pilihan tidak diperlukan_

3.b. 1 Voting Form for 1 GO fish.
_3.b. 1 formulir pilihan untuk 1 ekor ikan_

4. Publish Voting Form received by 28 Nov (Sat) 3pm.
_4. Formulir pemilihan yang sudah diterima akan dipublikasikan pada tgl 28 Nov 2009 jam 15.00 WITA_

5. On 29 Nov, Submission of Voting Form up to 1030am. 
_5. Pengiriman pilihan akan ditutup pada tgl. 29 Nov 2009 sampai jam 10.30 WITA_

6. Polling start at 10.45am.
6. Penghitungan akan dimulai pada jam 10.45 WITA

6.a.	Polling system will be similar to the selection, with indication on the Photo of the fish. Anyone can verify the Form on the spot. Both Sanke and Showa will count concurrently.
_6.a. Sistem penghitungan sama dengan cara penyeleksian, dengan memberikan tanda pada foto ikan. Setiap orang dapat memverifikasi formulir langsung di tempat. Sanke dan showa akan dihitung secara bersamaan._

6.b. Polling target to complete by 1130am.
_6.b. Penghitungan diharapkan selesai pada jam 11.30 WITA_

6.c. Announcement of Top 10 Fish.
_6.c. Hasil 10 ikan terbaik akan diumumkan
_
7.	{Break for Auction, Lunch, etc}	
_7. Jeda waktu untuk lelang, makan siang, dan sebagainya._


*>>> TAHAP KEDUA : PEMILIHAN TOP 3/ 2ND ROUND (TOP 3 SELECTION)* ---> dimulai sekitar jam 14.00 WITA setelah lelang

8. The top 10 fish will be put into a single tub.
_8. Ikan yang terpilih dalam 10 ikan terbaik akan ditempatkan pada satu tempat._

9. Judging Group Leader will be appointed beforehand.
_9. Pimpinan group penjurian akan ditunjuk sebelumnya.
_
9.a. Proposed 8 or (12) teams (depending on Crowd), 2 (3) Group Leader from Spore,	 2(3) from Malaysia, 2(3) from Indonesia, 2(3) others (Japan, Brunei, etc)
_9.a. Diusulkan 8 atau 12 tim (tergantung dari banyaknya peserta yang datang), 2 atau 3 pimpinan grup dari Singapore, 2 atau 3 pimpinan grup dari Malaysia, 2 atau 3 pimpinan grup dari Indonesia, 2 atau 3 pimpinan grup dari yang lain (Jepang, Brunei, dst)_

9.b. Participants will draw into their Judging Team No. Every team will have 8-10 pax depending on crowd size.
_9.b. Peserta akan masuk dalam tim penjurian masing-masing. Setiap tim terdiri dari 8 sampai 10 orang, tergantung dari banyaknya peserta yang datang._

9.c. Each Judging Group will be given 5 minutes to view the tub.
_9.c. Setiap grup penjurian akan diberikan waktu 5 menit untuk melihat tangki yang berisi ikan top 10._

9.d. Each Judging Group will submit a consolidated result of Top 5 fish at 3.30pm.
_9.d. Setiap grup penjurian akan memberikan hasil yang sudah dikonsolidasikan dari 5 ikan terbaik pada jam 15.30 WITA_

10. The Top 5 fish of each type will be based on the No of Vote.
_10. Ikan Top 5 dari masing2 jenis dipilh berdasarkan banyaknya voting._

11. Announcement of Top 5 Fish will be at 4.00 pm.
_11. Pengumunan dari 5 ikan terbaik akan dilakukan pada jam 16.00 WITA_


*>>> TAHAP KEDUA : PEMILIHAN GC, Reserve GC, Best Showa, Best Sanke / 3rd Round (GC, Reserve GC, Best Showa, Best Sanke)*

11. The Top 5 of each type will be put into a single tub for Judging of GC and Reserve GC.
_11. Ikan yang masuk dalam top 5 dari masing2 jenis akan ditempatkan pada satu tangki untuk menjuri GC dan RGC_

12.	All participants will submit their Final Vote by 4.30pm. Each will have 4 Different Votes, GC, Reserve GC, Best Showa and Best Sanke. Participants will write the Koi No on the 4 different coloured paper for each category.
_12. Semua peserta akan memberikan pilihan terakhir pada jam 16.30 WITA yang masing2 terdiri dari 4 pilihan yang berbeda untuk gelar GC, Reserve GC, Best Showa and Best Sanke. Para peserta akan menuliskan no ikan pada 4 kertas yang berbeda warna untuk masing-masing kategori._

13.	The highest voted fish in each category will be awarded the award. Target completion at 5pm.
_13. Ikan yang terpilih paling banyak untuk masing-masing kategori akan menjadi juara. Diharapkan selesai jam 17.00 WITA_

*Prizes
	Grand Champion - D Sanke Nisai (60bu Best In Size - Jakarta ZNA Koi Show 2009) 
	Reserve Grand Champion - Yamato Kohaku Nisai/Sansai 
	Best Showa - Mohantaro Champion Kohaku 
	Best Sanke - Minolta UnderWater Digital Camera 
	Best 5 Showas - Sakai Fish Food 
	Best 5 Sankes - Sakai Fish Food*

Form penjurian adalah sebagai berikut :

*
FORM PENJURIAN DOWNLOAD DISINI :*
http://www.koi.com.my/cgi-bin/koifor...tatt_id=16570;

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Ingat ingattt!!! Besok sudah hari terakhir mengirimkan pilihan utk 10 ikan terbaik masing-masing jenis!
Gunakan hak pilih Anda!!! Ayo pilih...yg sayang anak...yg sayang ibu...yg sayang istri...ayo ayo memilih!!! Jangan malu2in kontingen Indonesia nih krn gak menggunakan hak pilihnya!!!  ::

----------


## Kete

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

*Live update :*

5 besar sanke adalah sanke dengan no. Urut awal : *37, 54, 65, 70, 121* atau berarti ada 2 kandidat dari kontingen Indonesia   ::  


5 besar showa adalah showa dengan no urut awal : *3, 28, 84, 85, 116* atau berarti ada 2 kandidat juga dari kontingen Indonesia   ::  


No urut awal yg dimaksud adalah no pada waktu pemilihan awal di bulan May 2009

Kita nantikan hasilnya berikut...berdoalah sodara-sodara spy juara diraih kontingen kita   ::

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kete

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

SELAMAT OM ALVIN

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eno TB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

mantaappppp  ::

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hery

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

heheheh bekko boleh tetep dikirim .... another matsunosuke sanke is still OKAY banget tuh hehehehehe

maruk mode: ON

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

UPDATE FOTO PERUBAHAN - SHOWA

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

om handy yg baik hati..numpang tanya dong..   :: 
kapan ikan mulai boleh diambil..?
terus,biaya per ikan kena sabaraha...?

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Tempat ambil di rumah Om Handy yah..




> Om, nanti tempat pengambilan ikan dimana ? tempat om Handi atau Balai Karantina Bandara ?

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Ini bbrp update foto waktu baru masuk ke kolam karantina ..











Ini showa milik saya yang ga berhasil bertahan hidup .

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Nggak mungkin .. getoo loh ... 
Orang sekelas Om Handy ambil untung dari shipping cost ... 
Apalagi di acara GO ini kita beli ikannya terbilang murah ...Kalo mau niat jahat juga dah dari awal aja bawa kabur dananya....  ::   ::  
Om Riwin, gw bisa ngerasain tuh nungguin ikan datang, handling ikan tengah malam di bandara  ( Jadi ingat memory sama om Dodo, Luki nih ampe jam 3 pagi boo..  ::   ::  gak lagee deh ... 
Gw dah transfer Om, 
no need to refund ... issue macam ini gak usah digubris om.... gak level buat Om Handy ... minjam ucapanya sapa ya .. Keep the spirit on !!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> nah. udah ada penadah. 
> mau harga brp an om victor?
> aku kirim 1 truck mau?


kalo sudah penadah, bisa jadi tersangka nich
kagak usah tawarin hrg brapa2, 
yang itu aja lagi itung2 celengan   ::   ::   :P  :P

----------


## becak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> Originally Posted by benhur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ...




IKUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT  ::

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hery

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mase2001

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

halo Pak Andy, Sabtu ini mau ke tempat Handy ya? mungkin kita bisa barengin waktunya. Pak Bastian ikut juga?




> om Handy,
> 
> walau blum pernah ketemu langsung dengan panitia, saya percaya om2 (koq kesannya mesum ya? "om2" hehe) yang ngurusin acara ini pasti "KERJA BAKTI", apalagi dilandasi dengan semangat KEBERSAMAAN.
> 
> kalo kita liat dari dapet ikan murah, tinggal di hotel bintang 5, makannya yang kelas 1, kemana2 dianter jemput eh... koq jadi ngaco.. maksudnya ikannya di monitor terus gitu...kayaknya "ngak bisa dibanding nilainya"
> 
> saya pribadi sangat seneng dengan acara ini saya belajar banyak, apalagi om Handy dan om Riwin selalu repot2 update kita,
> perkembangan ikan, sampe terakhir juga diupdate 200 ekor ikan, wah itu kerjaan administrasi yang sangat banyak.
> 
> ...

----------


## becak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Haiyaaaaa ikan mau dijual mula mula ya ... Kasih tahu owe ya huehehehehe saingan ama julagan jawa si mas oni heheheehhehehee

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Untuk yang belum ambil, mohon segera diambil ya. Dan utk yang di luar kota akan saya kondisikan utk segera dikirim ke alamnya masing-masing  :: [/quote]


Om punya saya jangan dikirim ke smg ya, nanti biar di ambil ama om dodo aja, mungkin nanti hari selasa baru di ambil

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

> sesaaaaaaaaaaaaat .... gue mau ama yang danu postinggggggggggggggg


oooohhhh annete.....

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Dari kesimpulan pembelajaran GO kali ini memang diharapkan utk mendapatkan perbaikan di GO2 selanjutnya .
Breeder Jepang yang memiliki skala besar tidak akan pernah kehabisan utk mensuplai ikan budget di bawah 30jt utk ukuran tosai / jumbo tosai (apalagi kalo boleh diambil anakan lebih dari 1 indukan) .

Sebagai informasi , ada jumbo tosai yang mampu mencapai harga riil ratusan juta dikarenakan menjadi bahan rebutan dari beberapa orang (alias lelang). 
Jadi hobi koi ini sbnrnya unlimited , jauh melampaui nilai hobi audio pak ...   ::  

Problem-nya apakah kita mampu merangkul komunitas berapa orang utk mengikuti GO selanjutnya dgn budget tertentu ??   ::

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Mako, 55cm today..

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mitsui_showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

